

'Place Hacking': New global movement to find adventure in forbidden places - MarlonPro
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/place-hacking-new-global-movement-to-find-adventure-in-forbidden-places-slideshow/

======
mathattack
Just looking at some of those photos gives me a fear of heights!

